# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  !! why not men cry???? !!

## zeeast

why not men use to cry ........
is this the matter of prestiage......or
they are not humanbeings.....




what does it really mean????......
"be like a man""....
sooo confusing....... :duno;

----------


## Ghazel

nice topic zeeast.

I think its cultural thing.That men suppose to be tough and don't cry. I know they cry but not in front of anyone.Because of their selfesteem.
And also if women cry,no one notice that much.but believe me if man cry just once,everyone rush to him and ask and consle him that they know something really bad happened ,becuase men hardly cry.But still a mystry.,I think men suppose to come fwd and solve this mystry. :up;

----------


## xeon

I think yeh selfesteem kee baat nahi hamare culture main mard hee ghar ke sarbarah hote hain or agar wohi sab ke saamnai ronai lagain tu baqee ghar walon ka kiya haal hoga. believe me rote sab hee hain kabhi na kabhi life main.

or be like a man hmmmm is kee wajah yeh hai ke Allah nai aurton ko naram dil banaya hai mard sai ziada kam as kam.

----------


## zeeast

xeon bhai sub ke samne tu kuch larkiyaan bhi nahi rooti......
but merd ye baat kabhi mante kyoun nahi ke woo rooye hein......they just laugh it out.....
aur xeon bhai.....strong tu aur bhi buhaat kuch huta hai.......koi specific personality.......generally hi hair merd tu strong nahi huta.....
but ye title sub ko mill jatta hai..... "heyyyy i'm a man ...i'm not like you"

----------


## Ash

zee bhai ne theek kaha, bus kuch mard apni 'Ego' main aisi feelings ko chupa letay hain.. aur kuch nahi bhi... per that's true.. zindagi main kabhi na kabhi mard bhi rota hai...

----------


## xeon

> xeon bhai sub ke samne tu kuch larkiyaan bhi nahi rooti......
> but merd ye baat kabhi mante kyoun nahi ke woo rooye hein......they just laugh it out.....
> aur xeon bhai.....strong tu aur bhi buhaat kuch huta hai.......koi specific personality.......generally hi hair merd tu strong nahi huta.....
> but ye title sub ko mill jatta hai..... "heyyyy i'm a man ...i'm not like you"


Haan is title ka faeda tu sab hee utha laite hain I think. 
waisai tu main sab ke saamnai roya tha  :Big Grin:  behan kee shadi per  :Big Grin:  but sirif aansoo the  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

awww, that's sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hi_kashmir

balay wai balay what is sweet menu we dassu :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

woh kya hai, jab behan rukhsat ho rahi ho, aur bhai ki aankhon mein ansoo aayein to woh sweet hi hota hai  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 

I Agree wid Xee bhai here....and mostly they are stone hearted or they jus pretend to be  :Smile:  like they dun feel small things we do...! 

n BE A MAN is used in a sense to be brave, Kyun k sis hum general charasteristics ki hi misaal dettey hein n generally men are more strong (physically n emotionally) compared to a woman.

----------


## xeon



----------


## Ghazel

:duno; :duno; 

app ko saza milee hey ajj :duno; :duno;

----------


## zeeast

:x........mein aa l\ker baat kerti houn....

----------


## xeon

:takecover;

----------


## Majid

Well i think ka pehley hamien ye decide kar lena chahye ka koi roota kion hai .  :Big Grin:  

Uss k baad shayed kissi sahee Nateejay per pahoonch jayein  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

ap ko abhi tuk yeh nai pata keh koi rota kiyo hai.
 :duno; :duno;

----------


## xeon

bacha hai jaan jae ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

> Originally Posted by zeeast @ Tue Apr 26, 2005 9:11 pm
> 
> xeon bhai sub ke samne tu kuch larkiyaan bhi nahi rooti......
> but merd ye baat kabhi mante kyoun nahi ke woo rooye hein......they just laugh it out.....
> aur xeon bhai.....strong tu aur bhi buhaat kuch huta hai.......koi specific personality.......generally hi hair merd tu strong nahi huta.....
> but ye title sub ko mill jatta hai..... "heyyyy i'm a man ...i'm not like you"
> 
> 
> Haan is title ka faeda tu sab hee utha laite hain I think. 
> waisai tu main sab ke saamnai roya tha  behan kee shadi per  but sirif aansoo the




ehsaan kara tha aap ne xeon bhai......mera nahi khayaa ke aab ki baar Iffet  :Smile:  ki rekhsati pe aap ye takkeluf bhi karein.......
conclusion nikallein ke next time koi bhi "be like a man " nahi kahe ga.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

:frown; Iffat kee kab ho rahee hai rukhsatee or mujhe title kee kiya zaroorat yeh tu woh log use kerte hain jin ko shaq hota hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

sakoon se hugee......  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:  achih baat hai

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## zeeast

> Well i think ka pehley hamien ye decide kar lena chahye ka koi roota kion hai .  
> 
> Uss k baad shayed kissi sahee Nateejay  per pahoonch jayein



crying is just like you eat ...drink ...laugh......blah blah....normally insaan ye sub kerte hein....
well aab mein yahaan kuch nahi keh rahi.......aap khud shaq paida ker ra hai hein......  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

I almost daily cry jub onion kaat-ta houn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

mashallah kya rona hai, dil se nahin aankhon se sirf  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

> I almost daily cry jub onion kaat-ta houn


  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

crying is a sign of weakness u girls r weak ,u cry
we comfort u by embracing and wiping your tears

----------


## Ash

ha ha funny, girls r not weak.. its just you guy's who think... you can do w/e u want to do w/em.. and girls ll just cry... which is i think not true at all..!

----------


## zeeast

:up; .....
ver good ASh...... :applaud;

----------


## MadammeX

Well of course they cry, just not in public and there's a gajillion-bajillion reasons for that, I'm sure. I think men are generally not very melodramatic and they just think differently from women. Cuz even on T.V (or real life), you can see that a woman is capable of crying at even the stupidest things! 

All men on this site should come forth and shed some light on this matter.  :Smile:  

- Madamme X[/i]

----------


## dsjeya

the brain of woman and men r little different, besides men r conditioned not to cry from childhood
ash by loud statments u can not hide truth

----------


## Endurer

> why not men use to cry ........
> is this the matter of prestiage......or
> they are not humanbeings.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does it really mean????......
> "be like a man""....
> sooo confusing....... :duno;


ye ghalat - fehmsi kahan se howe :lol:

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haan bus dosroo ka mazak hi urra saktay ho app log tu :frown;

----------


## dsjeya

can't understand

----------


## Zaheer

Lo mein ne kub mazaq kia . tum sub keh rahi thi k rotay hian to batatay nahi. mein ne bataiya to hai k onion kaat-tay houay rota huon mein  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

haan ab batao tab bhi na batao tab bhi nakhre  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

> Originally Posted by zeeast @ Wed Apr 27, 2005 1:06 am
> 
> why not men use to cry ........
> is this the matter of prestiage......or
> they are not humanbeings.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ye ghalet fehmi nahi.......merdoun ki khshfehmi hai....

----------


## Ghazel

> I almost daily cry jub onion kaat-ta houn


ap ke yeh seat be lady sambal leh gee kuch arseh mei :lol: :lol:

----------


## xeon

nahi inhon nai permanent is seat per qabza ker liya hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

haan zaheer bhai buhaat acche hein...... :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

@Ghazel
kaun lady??? lady diana  :Big Grin: 

@Zeeast
Mein ne kaha tha yeh sentence yahan nahi likhna kisi aur thread mein likhna tha :frown; laao mere paisay wapis karo is kaam k jo diay thay mein ne  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Muhahahaha ab yeh bhi bata do kitne paisai diye the main 5% ziada doon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

sirf 600 rupe diye te........
woo bhi wapess mangg ra hai hein....... :x

----------


## dsjeya

god forgot to put tears in men

----------


## xeon

> sirf 600 rupe diye te........
> woo bhi wapess mangg ra hai hein....... :x


ok 630 main Deal done ab mairee taareef kero  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

nahi.....
aap bhi phir wapess magein lein gein.....

----------


## dsjeya

ok we will cry inside

----------


## zeeast

^o)

----------


## dsjeya

men don't blckmail near and dear with tears
it is woman's job

----------


## Endurer

grrrr.. you are a lot too pessimistic dsjeya.

----------


## Ash

indeed :frown;

----------


## mahkooo

its God special blessings on women.that she has soft heart. :whistle;

----------


## dsjeya

heart must be strong to pump blood
tears and anger r signs weakness

----------


## mahkooo

its sign of mercy..men has more heart attack then women :duno;

----------


## xeon

> its God special blessings on women.that she has soft heart. :whistle;


hehehehe

----------


## dsjeya

the heart attacks r due to hormones,smoking and tension and woman! mahoo

----------


## Endurer

> the heart attacks r due to hormones,smoking and tension and woman! mahoo


so what you are trying to prove is that women are a cause of great affliction for men, there4 we the men of the planet earth should avoid women at all costs, right ? 

i don't have enough information about the medical stuff neither do i own any statistics or figures showing the cause of heart attacks in men, but it really pulls me to get out of the socks and say something offensive when certain someone does not abstain from being sarcastic about women. 

dsjeya don't you consider women as a source of blessings? i'm quite positive that there is something irking you to say all that, possibly your past, for that i would say, if you can't afford their presence, then you should atleast try to respect them, as they are the source of our presence in this world.

hope you keep the candle handy & your room light switched on, the next time you decide to pay a tribute to women.

----------


## dsjeya

it is just a joke, i have high respect for woman this forum is for harmless teasing
r they not teasing us
just enjoy endurer my friend

----------


## Endurer

should this be teen talks or other sub-forums, i could've easily understood your pranks, but discussions and debate to me is meant for serious discussions only.  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

laughter is the best medicine

----------


## zeeast

ahaan....

----------


## dsjeya

sukrya zeast

----------


## snaz

Men are chilled out............ 
don't take things to the heart

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Sab eik jaise nahi hote :whistle;

----------


## Ash

ahan... sahi

----------


## dsjeya

a man crying don't look nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:whistle;

----------


## dsjeya

sweet y don't u chase away the flies from your eyes

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i dont want  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

take care of your eyes sweet

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I will :P

----------


## dsjeya

still flies r there

----------


## Miss_Sweet

its not flies!!! its stars  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

oh! my spex let me down, sorry now nice sweet

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Its Ok...  :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## dsjeya

nice hope u r not crying

----------


## Miss_Sweet

why should i cry? :duno; 

iam always happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

even when happy woman cry

----------


## Zaheer

stop crying ppl all are crying since first post of this thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

mein tu nahi rooeee....

----------


## dsjeya

i agree with fair

----------


## ROYAL_PYTHON

Well dis is misconceptual thing dat man dsnt cry..Acually man cry but not infront of every1 like gals but only infront of those who he really thinks will care abt his tears n trustworthy.....n obviously those pplz always less in quantity :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

indeed.. so true royal_python  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

well, who says they don't cry....they are so egoistic..they just don't show their damn emotions..feelings... :x

----------


## Endurer

cuz you dont deserve it  :Big Grin:

----------

